# Advice needed on peugeot 307



## missy06 (8 Aug 2006)

hi guys.

Hope im posting in right place (1st timer!!)

I currently have a peugeot 307 1.4 hdi. I absolutely love my car, it has never given me a moments trouble.  However the miles have creeped up on it and its nearly 4years old so im thinking of changing.

Im thinking of getting the same car again but a 2litre.  

I am looking for info on the 2litre diesel, if anyone has one?  is it nippy?  good take of? my own isnt very fast at taking of v gud in 2nd 3rd gear and at overtaking

Thanks a mill
missy06


----------



## Mez (10 Aug 2006)

Missy,

I'll have to presume that you intend to buy a second hand 2.0 HDI 307 as Peugeot only bring the new 2.0 HDI engine (136 bhp) in on the 307 on special order. The _old_ 2.0 HDI came in two guises, 90 bhp or 110 bhp. Both will be quicker than your current vehicle but a word of warning. You have been extremely lucky not to have any problems. The 307 is probably the most problematic car on the road and has given many owners sleepless nights. 
Check out a Golf or Corolla before you spend your money, but if you're hooked on a 307, have a look for a 1.6 HDI. This engine also comes in 90 bhp or 110 bhp and has obvious tax, insurance and fuel economy benefits over the 2.0 HDI. It'll also be quicker than your 1.4 HDI (75 bhp).


----------



## soy (10 Aug 2006)

French + Italian cars are usually either fantastic or terrible when it comes to reliabaility. The 307 has a particularily bad record. If you have a good one I would be very reluctant to get rid of it for another, unless you really need to. The odds are stacked against you getting two good ones in a row. Modern cars are good for 200k no problem.

You should also consider the annual cost of keeping the car. The depreciation cost you will experience over the next 4 yrs with your current car will probably be same same as you will lose in 1 year on a new 307.


----------



## missy06 (12 Aug 2006)

hey mez and soy,

thanks for the info, yeah im thinking about buying a 2005.
I have seen a few but think now that i will stick with the 1.6hdi.  Ive read more and more BAD reviews about this car but i just love it so im hoping i will get another good one.  although soy if its good till 200,000 maybe  i should hold on to my own it's got 110 on it now or should i just get rid of it? could it start having any major problems now because of the milege?
Soy, i have looked at the golf but very expensive, and dont really like the look of the carolla

thanks again


----------



## Herbie (14 Aug 2006)

Hi, 

Many of the bad reports about the 307 relate to earlier models - like many cars late into the model cycle, reliability appears to be improving as the flaws are engineered out.  That said, I'd agree that French cars seem to have greater reliability problems than most, especially in the electrical areas, and I would be very careful not to allow a non-Peugeot workshop carry out any electrical modifications to a 307 (such as towbar, phone kit, alarm or hifi wiring).  If you buy a 2005 you'll have one years warrenty left.  This will give you a safe period during which you can decide if you've got a good 'un or not.  If you don't then repairs are free.  If you do then you're laughing.  If you've had work carried out on the car by a third party then any warrenty claims get complicated as a blame game starts.

I've got a 2005 1.4 petrol.  I do around 45,000 km a year and haven't had any problems at all.  I've driven earlier ones (mostly hire cars) and have thought that they felt less well put together.  Its worth noting that the Peuget 1.6 Hdi engine is also fitted to the Ford Focus and Mazda 3.  The Peugeot and Mazda diesels seems expensive to me in comparison with the Focus, Seat Leon and Corolla but you may have more leverage when trading one Peugeot against another.

If you're looking at another one then see if you can get one with air con - it makes a difference on hot summer days as that windscreen is very big.

Hope this helps.


----------



## GMC (14 Aug 2006)

Hi Missy,

I just bought a 307 HDI 1.4 and so far everything is great, it worries me reading the bad reviews but fingers crossed I will lucky like you.

Just a quick question, of the point I know but do you know how to have the inside light come on/off when you open and close the car door?  I know this may sound like a stupid q sorry

Thanks
G


----------



## Gypsy girl (14 Aug 2006)

Hi Missy

I'm on my third 307, never had a problem with them. In fact i've only ever driven Peugeot cars as i find them so reliable. 
Good luck with your next one.


----------



## soy (14 Aug 2006)

missy06 said:


> if its good till 200,000 maybe  i should hold on to my own it's got 110 on it now or should i just get rid of it? could it start having any major problems now because of the milege?



Provided it gets regular servicing it should be ok. Given that you are at 110k you probably will not get a good price for a trade in anyway, so you are as well to hang on to it for another couple of years. If you have not had issues up to now there is no reason to believe that you will suddenly start seeing them now. I would also agree with most of what Herbie says.

Review of 307 can be seen here...

[broken link removed]


----------



## redchariot (14 Aug 2006)

Depends on your mileage


----------



## m&j² (15 Aug 2006)

dont ever buy a 307! in four years we have bought in France and 
had
rear axle realligned
gearlever come away in our hand
5 complete sets of tyres
three attempts to repair the horn
new computer
a non standard alarm fitted as a standard one
now anti polution light cant be fixed
now new flywheel and clutch at 50,000miles;

Peugot in france do not want to help or know.

We have persuaded four peoiple not to buy and are starting a campaign to help others to see our concerns;
m&j²


----------



## magunkey (15 Aug 2006)

missy06 said:


> hey mez and soy,
> 
> 110 on it now



Not big miles by anyones standards these days but enough to kill the value of anything outside of Merc, BM or Lexus etc.

My advice is that, if you are a high mileage driver (As you obviously are), sell it for the few grand it's worth and sink the money into something big, old and comfortable. It will end up costing you much less in the long run.


----------

